

In Google’s Inner Circle, a Falling Number of Women (2012) - sgy
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/23/technology/in-googles-inner-circle-a-falling-number-of-women.html?_r=3&pagewanted=all&

======
Bahamut
It would be nice to see a followup article to this one, which was published in
2012. I'm curious about whether Google has been seeing more success in
combating this problem.

------
bruceb
One thing needs to be pointed out Mayer was the first woman to be an engineer
at Google. Often people rise through the ranks and get a top position because
they were early hires. They may be good but not suited for a top role.
Sometimes they rise in part because familiarity and trust. I don't know if
this is the case with her. There certainly men who have.

------
dredmorbius
2012

